# Poll on how to post jokes



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Since 11-02-2013 I've had one single thread for all jokes I post unless I find a especially good one.

Cabby has suggested I post them individually in future, not sure why, but it's a suggestion I thought I'd run by the membership, so a poll, it's a simple one or the other I think, but no doubt some pedant will suggest another few > >


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, 

I have voted for a continuation of the single thread. It means if I am away for a few days I can catch up on all the jokes easily with out searching.

I also from time to time use fruitcakes, and whilst I enjoy a lot of what Roger posts, each one has to be found and loaded separately which is a little time consuming. On occasions there have been jokes or clips that I wish to look at on a subsequent date and again the single thread facilitates this.

Given the flak Roger used to get, (unfairly in my opinion ) leave the current system alone.

Davy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

TeamRienza said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have voted for a continuation of the single thread. It means if I am away for a few days I can catch up on all the jokes easily with out searching.
> 
> ...


Rogers jokes and vids keep us laughing on Fruitcakes all the time. He is a full time Fruitcakes employee now! MHF's loss, Fruits gain!! 

That forum is all about silliness and fun though and its all about that sort of thing. Probably best keep MHF as it is.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now let us put this correctly. All jokes are now put into the Jokes and Trivia section.The prolific posting by Roger made this necessary, as members complained about the amount of humour posts on the front page.
Kev has made all his output into a single thread and I wondered if this was such a good idea. So a poll was put up. I have to be honest Kev I had no idea that thread had been going on for so long, it took me ages to work my way through them all, I enjoyed them but got a bit bored towards the end, But if I left the thread I would not know exactly where to re join for the ones I had not read. Whereas individually they are classed as a new post and I can find the latest inputs. Hope that explains my thoughts correctly.


cabby

I'll borrow your coat mate it matches my tin hat.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Now let us put this correctly. All jokes are now put into the Jokes and Trivia section.The prolific posting by Roger made this necessary, as members complained about the amount of humour posts on the front page.
> Kev has made all his output into a single thread and I wondered if this was such a good idea. So a poll was put up. I have to be honest Kev I had no idea that thread had been going on for so long, it took me ages to work my way through them all, I enjoyed them but got a bit bored towards the end, But if I left the thread I would not know exactly where to re join for the ones I had not read. Whereas individually they are classed as a new post and I can find the latest inputs. Hope that explains my thoughts correctly.
> 
> cabby
> ...


I see your problem Cabbs, a simple solution would be to write down or remember the post and page number as they are unique.

My coat would is in constant use >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm almost certain there is a setting where you can go back to where you left off in a thread, but don't know how to set it up, Admin might know though.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

I go to the last post in the thread and work my way back until I start to think "duh I have read these before" :grin2:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Here you go Cabby, I have posted how to do it in website help:

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/17...find-next-unread-post-thread.html#post1475306 <<<click


----------

